# Our pets.........



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

I am cleaning/licking my guinea friends......










After a hard days work we all relax together.........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they look so sweet together


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

awww thats soooo cute


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't they look so sweet, aww


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice pics, Chances of my bullys having a pic taken like that are very slim


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Very nice pics, Chances of my bullys having a pic taken like that are very slim


Yeah i know what you meen yummy yum


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely pictures,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

garryd said:


> Yeah i know what you meen yummy yum


OOOOO garry lol.

Very nice picky tho


----------

